# How to post-process a HDR image



## climber (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd like to ask how do you post-process HDR images. Actually, how do you merge separate exposures. Do you merge them with let say Photomatix, Photoshop... and then edit it as a single shot. Or do you blend them together with using layers and masks. Will be the final result the same with both methods, if done properly?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 16, 2014)

With LR5 and PS CS6 you can select the images you wish to use and export them from LR to PS' HDR tool, and there you have options for adjusting things. After that you can carry on with the resulting TIFF either in PS or LR. I'm sure others here have different workflows, but this works well enough for me that I haven't felt a need to try a different approach.

Jim


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

get LR enfuse its like $10 and is a plug in for LR it gives the most realistic blending availble for minimal effort
if you want to make your eyes bleed you can spend more on photomatix or just jam the clarity and saturation sliders all the way to the right in lightroom


----------



## tolusina (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's an instructable using Gimp.....
http://www.instructables.com/id/HDR-photos-with-the-GIMP/?ALLSTEPS
All steps can pretty much be duplicated directly in Photoshop.
When he gets to the part about adjusting curves in the layer masks, create duplicate layer masks first, adjust curves differently in each duplicate, switch them on and off until you find a combination you like.
First time through though, follow the instructions to the letter, repeat until you grasp it all well, past that, two minutes is all it takes. It all just sounds more complex than it really is.





.


----------

